# air ride on a 1962 impala coupe ,need help



## allpaid4

whats up to all,

im looking to bag my 62 impala,i have the viairs already ,dual 450s,but what modifications will i need to do ,not looking to make this super fast,but i have been told i need side to side because of ride is more comfortable,need to know if i need to cut the rear of the frame ,not really looking to do this ,i am looking for more bolt on kit .
i will be running 20s all the way around, 
thanks to all for the help


----------



## touchdowntodd

you dont HAVE to cut anything... but to sit really low or fit bigger bags you may need to...

if you just want basic shit then just do that.. bolt in brackets, bags that fit, etc....

side to side for comfort? hell no... individual control to level it, maybe... ive had plenty and worked on plenty that were only f/b and no issues..

and i gotta say, 20s YUCK


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 28 2010, 05:29 AM~18679926
> *you dont HAVE to cut anything... but to sit really low or fit bigger bags you may need to...
> 
> if you just want basic shit then just do that.. bolt in brackets, bags that fit, etc....
> 
> side to side for comfort? hell no... individual control to level it, maybe... ive had plenty and worked on plenty that were only f/b and no issues..
> 
> and i gotta say, 20s YUCK
> *


x2


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by allpaid4_@Sep 28 2010, 01:34 AM~18679584
> *whats up to all,
> 
> im looking to bag my 62 impala,i have the viairs already ,dual 450s,but what modifications will i need to do ,not looking to make this super fast,but i have been told i need side to side because of ride is more comfortable,need to know if i need to cut the rear of the frame ,not really looking to do this ,i am looking for more bolt on kit .
> i will be running 20s all the way around,
> thanks to all for the help
> *


 8 valves is always best, imo


----------



## laidfronty

8 valves is the way to go. when you run only four valves you get air transfer. basically if you turn the air from one bag goes to the other bag. its not really a comfort thing as it is more a handeling thing.


----------



## 64choco

what sides airbags in the rear 2600lbs or2500? And u don't have to cut any of the center where the frame is?


----------



## touchdowntodd

shit i meant 8 valves LOL

but i never wire for s/s ... 8 valves is a must tho... with air.. with juice you can do 2 dumps LOL


----------



## laidfronty

> _Originally posted by 64choco_@Sep 28 2010, 11:53 AM~18681829
> *what sides airbags in the rear 2600lbs or2500? And u don't have to cut any of the center where the frame is?
> *


 always 2600 or bigger on your car. the front where the coil springs are should be the only place that you need to cut.


----------



## allpaid4

hey ,thx to all hopefully someone posts some pics of an install if they have any,again thx for the help


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by allpaid4_@Sep 28 2010, 02:22 PM~18683440
> *hey ,thx to all hopefully someone posts some pics of an install if they have any,again thx for the help
> *


Im going airbags on my rag duece. I got a bolt-on kit for the front. No cutting was required. I haven't started on the back yet, but i was told there would be no cutting as well. Here a pic. I'll take more pics as i go


----------



## handbuilt04

> _Originally posted by allpaid4_@Sep 28 2010, 01:34 AM~18679584
> *whats up to all,
> 
> im looking to bag my 62 impala,i have the viairs already ,dual 450s,but what modifications will i need to do ,not looking to make this super fast,but i have been told i need side to side because of ride is more comfortable,need to know if i need to cut the rear of the frame ,not really looking to do this ,i am looking for more bolt on kit .
> i will be running 20s all the way around,
> thanks to all for the help
> *


if u run 2500 bags all the way around nothing need to be cut at all. i have a full bolt in kit for that car. let me know


----------



## allpaid4

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Sep 28 2010, 02:58 PM~18683812
> *Im going airbags on my rag duece. I got a bolt-on kit for the front. No cutting was required. I haven't started on the back yet, but i was told there would be no cutting as well.  Here a pic. I'll take more pics as i go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



cool , thx for the pics bro,
nice cars :wow:


----------



## allpaid4

> _Originally posted by handbuilt04_@Sep 28 2010, 03:26 PM~18684131
> *if u run 2500 bags all the way around nothing need to be cut at all. i have a full bolt in kit for that car. let me know
> *


what kit is that ? it has the bag mounts for front and back?
thx u for the help


----------



## laidfronty

2500 bags for that big of a car is too small. itll take way too much air to lift and its a stiffer suspension. i did a 72 impala with 2600 bags all around. it would hop bout 2" with 150psi and rode like a caddy.


----------



## allpaid4

ttt


----------



## Monzter Kuztomz

* Dominator 2500s or Slam RE-6s + No cut = more pressure to lift 

* Dominator 2600 or Slam RE-7s + cut = less pressure to lift & better ride


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

no cutting on the x frame with re7s, lucky [email protected]


----------



## allpaid4

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Sep 30 2010, 08:27 AM~18700389
> *no cutting on the x frame with re7s, lucky [email protected]
> *


thanks Joe


----------



## touchdowntodd

2500s are WAY too small ... like a RE6...

always best to get the right bag in there.. the PSI itll take the car to lift with those bags sucks..... 

and ride wont be as nice


----------



## rollinlo64

i'm running RE-7"s all 4 corners on my 64 rag, viair 450's, 8 valves, 9 switches and my car rides awesome. no clearance issues with the bags anywhere. Havent put the 20/22's on yet for fitment so i couldnt tell ya much about the clearance for those size of wheels.


----------



## sobayduece

> _Originally posted by rollinlo64_@Oct 3 2010, 08:20 PM~18727505
> *i'm running RE-7"s all 4 corners on my 64 rag, viair 450's, 8 valves, 9 switches and my car rides awesome. no clearance issues with the bags anywhere. Havent put the 20/22's on yet for fitment so i couldnt tell ya much about the clearance for those size of wheels.
> *


did you have to cut anywhere for the bags because some people say and some dont


----------



## allpaid4

> _Originally posted by rollinlo64_@Oct 3 2010, 08:20 PM~18727505
> *i'm running RE-7"s all 4 corners on my 64 rag, viair 450's, 8 valves, 9 switches and my car rides awesome. no clearance issues with the bags anywhere. Havent put the 20/22's on yet for fitment so i couldnt tell ya much about the clearance for those size of wheels.
> *


so no cutting at all on the suspension?

are u running a 5 gallon tank?
thx in advance


----------



## allpaid4

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Oct 3 2010, 09:25 PM~18728108
> *did you have to cut anywhere for the bags because some people say and some dont
> *


my same question :biggrin:


----------



## rollinlo64

didnt cut anything on my car, made the shock hole a bit bigger and another hole for air line to run through and thats the only mods i made. 

BAGS have tons of clearance when fully dumped. i can slide my hand all the way around the bag with no issues.

I'm running a 8gallon tank in the trunk on the parcel shelf. i'll post some pics up if ya want. 

Also for your information. i'm not running front shocks and the car rides like a dream.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by rollinlo64_@Oct 4 2010, 09:11 PM~18737088
> *didnt cut anything on my car, made the shock hole a bit bigger and another hole for air line to run through and thats the only mods i made.
> 
> BAGS have tons of clearance when fully dumped. i can slide my hand all the way around the bag with no issues.
> 
> I'm running a 8gallon tank in the trunk on the parcel shelf. i'll post some pics up if ya want.
> 
> Also for your information. i'm not running front shocks and the car rides like a dream.*


 got to love air for that :biggrin:


----------



## sobayduece

> _Originally posted by rollinlo64_@Oct 4 2010, 09:11 PM~18737088
> *didnt cut anything on my car, made the shock hole a bit bigger and another hole for air line to run through and thats the only mods i made.
> 
> BAGS have tons of clearance when fully dumped. i can slide my hand all the way around the bag with no issues.
> 
> I'm running a 8gallon tank in the trunk on the parcel shelf. i'll post some pics up if ya want.
> 
> Also for your information. i'm not running front shocks and the car rides like a dream.
> *


yea post some pics please


----------



## rollinlo64

here's a couple pics from the front.

















here's some rear pics








modded the stock rear control arms for better mounting of the bags to the lowers and made my own upper bag mounts









And here's some pics of the car laid out. on the frame btw.


----------



## sobayduece

damm thats a nice 64 thanks for the pics did you use a kit or you buy everthing separate thanks


----------



## rollinlo64

bought everything seperately.


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## allpaid4

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Oct 13 2010, 09:09 AM~18798856
> *
> *


 checked out our builds ,top notch stuff :biggrin:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by allpaid4_@Oct 19 2010, 11:56 PM~18858221
> *checked out our builds ,top notch stuff  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Oct 24 2010, 11:18 AM~18893896
> *Thanks! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PHATTTT SWAYBAR! :wow:


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Oct 26 2010, 08:53 AM~18911335
> *PHATTTT SWAYBAR! :wow:
> *


 :biggrin: Hotchkis


----------



## Kuulei

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Oct 24 2010, 11:18 AM~18893896
> *Thanks! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good! did you extend the upper control arms and if so how much?


----------



## ml2009

> _Originally posted by Kuulei_@Nov 20 2010, 10:15 PM~19121704
> *looks good! did you extend the upper control arms and if so how much?
> *


Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## [email protected]

I've done a ton of 58 and 59-64s easy! some friends and I knocked one out in 5 hrs suspension and control system! no cutting at all just had to drill a few holes for the shock relocaters. No mods to the arms needed..


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by Kuulei_@Nov 20 2010, 09:15 PM~19121704
> *looks good! did you extend the upper control arms and if so how much?
> *


i didnt extend them. all stock


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by Kuulei_@Nov 20 2010, 09:15 PM~19121704
> * did you extend the upper control arms and if so how much?
> *


they appear extended because there is no motor weighing them down.


----------



## Kuulei

does anything got to be done to the drive line?


----------



## tpimuncie

Anymore pics?


----------



## allpaid4

ttt


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## sobayduece

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 8 2011, 08:51 PM~19822573
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this looks great ,hey chuc can you post closer pics of your set up front and rear thanks


----------



## RUSTY FIERRO

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Feb 9 2011, 09:17 PM~19832055
> *this looks great ,hey chuc can you post closer pics of your set up front and rear thanks
> *



TRYIN TO FIGURE OUT WHAT SET UP TO GO WITH ON MY DEUCE.
CAN YOU GIVE ME SOME INFO ON YOURS. 
IS IT BOLT ON OR MODIFIED ?
THANKS MAN 
ANY MORE PICS ?


----------



## allpaid4

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 8 2011, 08:51 PM~19822573
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that shit looks sik CHUCC :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Sea

I have an extra pair of tubulars for the rear for sale. That's both trailer and banana. I'll post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by sobayduece_@Feb 9 2011, 08:17 PM~19832055
> *this looks great ,hey chuc can you post closer pics of your set up front and rear thanks
> *


I just put the body back on the frame, but i'll try to take some close ups for you this weekend.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 14 2011, 11:50 AM~19866910
> *I just put the body back on the frame, but i'll try to take some close ups for you this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet :biggrin:


----------



## chopstix

my old ride. 










all the way up.










all the way down.










firestone 224c
with stock spindles. 
I cut frame a bit.



















firestone F9000
I wanted to step notch the frame but I sold this car before did it..


----------



## CHUCC

Found these pics on Shibby's build up topic. He does GREAT work


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## CHUCC




----------



## CHUCC




----------



## CHUCC




----------



## CHUCC

Back to the Air Ride brackets...


----------



## CHUCC




----------



## CHUCC




----------



## 18htan

Wow thats some serious work!

Is there a link to that build?


----------



## allpaid4

nice stuff thx for posting CHUCC, THE DUECE IS LOOKING SIK


----------



## CHUCC

> _Originally posted by 18htan+Feb 15 2011, 05:26 PM~19878699-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wow thats some serious work!
> 
> Is there a link to that build?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here ya go
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=486414
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-allpaid4_@Feb 15 2011, 06:07 PM~19879040
> *nice stuff thx for posting CHUCC, THE DUECE IS LOOKING SIK
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 18htan

> _Originally posted by CHUCC_@Feb 16 2011, 01:27 PM~19879197
> *Here ya go
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=486414
> :h5:
> *


----------



## allpaid4

ttt


----------



## Cali4Life916

:thumbsup:


----------



## red chev

will the re 7 rub if you extend the a-arm a inch or 3/4 of a inch?


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

what difference would extending the arms make?


----------

